

Saatchi & Saatchi just turned the “out of office” reply into ad space - dko
http://thenextweb.com/shareables/2011/05/21/satchi-satchi-just-turned-the-out-of-office-reply-into-ad-space/

======
blhack
Is this a joke? Have these people completely lost their minds?

Emailing somebody and having them include an advertisement in the response
sounds like one of the most unprofessional things ever.

~~~
hugh3
Unless you're emailing an art director at an advertising agency, in which case
it comes across as a clever joke. Context is king.

------
FiddlerClamp
Sounds like the advertising/promo tags at the bottom of Web-based emails
(which started with Hotmail, I recall) as well as "Sent from my iPhone"...

